# Pfade zeichnen in Illustrator 10.0



## Giorgio (27. Dezember 2002)

Hallo, 
ich möchte gerne ein Muster erstellen. 
Dazu habe ich, wie in einem Buch beschrieben eine Kurve eine Gerade und wieder eine Kurve mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellt.Den Pfad markiert,einmal Hori.einmal vertik.gespiegelt und dann wollte ich die abgerundete Raute in den Photoshop kopieren.Beim einfügen bekamm ich aber immer nur die geraden der Raute zusehen. Irgendwo mache ich einen Fehler, kann mir jemannd helfen. 
Danke 
gemo


----------



## mirscho (2. Januar 2003)

tja,ich wüsst nicht was da falsch zu machen geht...hast du den pfad per Drag and Drop in PS getan...eigentlich nicht oder?
habe das ausprobiert wie du es beschrieben hast...es geht, du kannst den Illustrator Pfad dann als Formebene,Pfad oder seperate Pixel einfügen...als was hast du das denn eingefügt?

grüße


----------



## Giorgio (3. Januar 2003)

Hi Spliner,
offenbar ist der Pfad den ich in Illu.erstellt habe nicht OK.Ich habe den Pfad jetzt nochmal in PS erstellt mit Vordergrundfarbe gefüllt, etwas abgewedelt, mehrfach kopiert und als Muster abgespeichert. Soweit Ok aber aus Illu.10.0 heraus konnte ich den Pfad nicht so bearbeiten.
Danke für das nachgehen.
gruß
Giorgio


----------

